# Orphan hoglet



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary got a call from a man who had found a tiny hoglet in his garden and had been trying to feed it dog food. I took this baby home last night and after warming her up she was given her first feed of milk formula
Last night I fed her every 2 hours but today she has decided that 3 hourly feeds suits her fine
She came to me weighing 39grams but has gained weight already.I have a long road ahead with rearing this little one as so many things could happen along the way

Meet Hettie hoglet (about the size of 2 ping pong balls)taken when I first got her


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh she is adorable - good luck with her,


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, gorgeous. How's she doing?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hettie hog is doing really well and now weighs 276 grams

This is her taken 2 weeks ago, shes totally wild now which is great, another couple of weeks and she will be ready for release


----------



## hayley13 (May 27, 2010)

arr bless her she is lovely glad she is doing well now


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like she is lucky she found you!

So you will be able to re-release her and she should be ok?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

excession said:


> Looks like she is lucky she found you!
> 
> So you will be able to re-release her and she should be ok?


 
She is very wild now as once she was weaned I stopped handling her all the time. We have a soft release site lined up for her for when she reaches her proper weight. She is being released in a garden near no busy roads and it backs on to a nature reserve with no badgers, food will be put out for her every night and the people will keep an eye out for her in case she gets into trouble


----------

